# one strange goose



## davduckman2010 (Dec 30, 2014)

my son shot this hybred or cross canadian goose today in the blind sounded like a speckle belly comeing in its some sort of cross with a canada speices. hes going to mount it anyway its an odd one

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2014)

You could have some fun with that on ducks unlimited site asking for an ID. Weird looking bird wonder what it tastes like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You could have some fun with that on ducks unlimited site asking for an ID. Weird looking bird wonder what it tastes like.


lol like the rest -- jerky

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> wonder what it tastes like.



Chicken - NOT!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 30, 2014)

That is a cool hybrid. Looks like Spec's or Snow's feet and bill but Canada's back


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> That is a cool hybrid. Looks like Spec's or Snow's feet and bill but Canada's back


yep it came in with 5 canadians only 2 made it out. sounded like a speck. its one giant bird. all the water everywhere froze up last night we busted a good size hole and it was on every bird that came by dive bombed into that open water. big mistake lol

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Sounds like you had a good set Congrats on a really neat bird.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 30, 2014)

Is it a blue goose?


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 30, 2014)

You know the more I look at it it does have the silver blue back instead of the Canada dark back. Here's a blue I mounted for a customer to compare. Yeah I think that is a Blue Goose

http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/DSCN3243.jpg

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 30, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Yeah I think that is a Blue Goose



I thought so. Haven't been goose hunting in a few years but I did recognize it.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2014)

It's a blue that was so confused it migrated north in the winter? No wonder it confused the Yankees they never seen one this time of year!


----------

